# Хронический гематогенный остеомиелит Th7-8, миелопатия. Кто или что  может мне помочь?



## Бармалей (27 Сен 2017)

Доброго всем времени суток!
Пишет Вам Рогозинский Владимир Анатольевич.
У меня в 2012г заболела спина... долго не могли поставить диагноз... через пол года поставили Остиомейлит гр. отдела позвоночника, госпитализировали в больницу. оз Тагарское там у меня отнялись ноги и парализовало речевой аппарат! Мне обещали сделать операцию но из за высокой сои (58)не стали... с 2012г я 4раза походил лечение в Тагарском, в данный момент анализы у меня хорошие соя 18 спина у меня не болит.. ноги я чувствую хорошо.. в туалет по маленькому хожу сам (чувствую) по большому тоже сам тужусь(без клизмы) могу шевелить пальцами ног. немного сгибаю ноги в коленях!
сидеть сам не могу. У меня спастика принемаю Прегаболин. В момент парализации у меня парализовало речь, сейчас речь восстанавлилась на 70%. Диагноз мне ставят спанделёз. Так как я сам не могу попасть на прием к неврологу и хирургу из за моей не мобильности, а врачи таких специализаций не приходят на дом, ни хирург, ни невролог меня не наблюдают, только изредка приходит врач терапевт!
Сейчас Минздрав республики Хакасия готов выделить мне квоту на операцию. Я написал письмо в Новосибирский институт Нейрохирургии с просьбой о заочной консультации, с дальнейшей возможностью операции у них, но получил не понятный для меня ответ! И то что операция мне не нужна.
Пожалуйста, помогите мне понять, что у меня за болезнь? Нужна ли мне операция или нет?
Смогу ли я восстановиться и снова начать ходить и что мне для этого нужно? Какие лекарства принимать?
Заранее Всем большое спасибо.
С огромным уважением Владимир.
Ссылка на просмотр МРТ и заключение невролога: https://yadi.sk/d/7RyQsO1b3NEX5B


----------



## La murr (27 Сен 2017)

@Бармалей, Владимир, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Сен 2017)

Очень даже хочется  услышать мнение наших уважаемых нейрохирургов.


----------



## Касаткин Денис (28 Сен 2017)

Пришлите мне Ваши снимки. Ndugo@mail.ru


----------



## doclega (30 Сен 2017)

Стеноз в шейном отделе. Много фораминальных грыж. Спондилёз. Нейрохирурги будут довольны. Консервативно лечить уже, видимо,поздно. Хотя, соглашусь, нужно смотреть сканы.


----------



## Бармалей (30 Сен 2017)

@doclega, снимки


----------



## еленамира (14 Авг 2022)

Здравствуйте! Не поняла только про остемеолит,как его опредилили. остальное мрт шоп  как у меня. И грыжи и сужения канала. только мешок не деформирован. пока. или уже.. ме то говорят всё окей. ну да.. вот только теперь не могу ни убраться, о даже не мечтаю повесить занавески. массажи и всё прочее я начинаю понимать что это выброшенные деньги, . боли адские и каждый день. как жить не знаю. сочувствую вам.


----------

